# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الاثنين 1 / 3 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صبااح الخير

حالة الطقس لليوم ..

 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الاثنين 1/3/1431  الموافق 15/02/2010

سماء غائمة إلى غائمة جزئيا مع فرصة لهطول امطار  على شمال غرب المملكة تشمل منطقة ( تبوك وحتى الاجزاء الشمالية لمنطقة المدينة  المنورة) ونشاط في الرياح السطحية مثيرة للأتربة تحد من مدى الرؤية الأفقية على  اجزاء من وسط المملكة والاجزاء الداخلية لغرب المملكة تمتد حتى شمال غرب المملكة.  وتتواجد السحب الركامية الممطرة على المرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية والغربية خاصة  مرتفعات الطائف والباحة وعسير.


البحر الأحمر :


 الرياح السطحية: جنوبية الى جنوبية شرقية بسرعة 15 – 35  كم/ساعة على الجزء الشمالي والأوسط وتكون على الجزء الجنوبي بسرعة 15-45  كم/ساعة.  ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف قد يصل الى مترين على  الجزء الجنوبي .  حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج مائج احياناً على  الجزء الجنوبي .

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: شرقية إلى شمالية شرقية بسرعة 15- 35  كم/ساعة .
 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف . 
حالـة البحر: خفيف الى متوسط الموج .

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 7 و35  دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره /17مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 87 %

سرعة الرياح / 1 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح / شماليه غربيه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اعلن مجلس الاستهلال بالقطيف أن اليوم الاثنين هو اليوم الــ/ 30 والمكمل لشهر صفر

وعلى ذلك يكون يوم غدا الثلاثاء هو أول أيام شهر ربيع الاول .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القبض على 4 شبان احترفوا سلب  المقيمين

 أوقفت الأجهزة الأمنية في محافظة القطيف، أربعة شبان، متهمين بمهاجمة مقيمين  وسلب ما لديهم من مبالغ مالية وهواتف محمولة. وكانت شرطة مركز سيهات تلقت أخيراً،  عدداً من البلاغات عن تعرض مقيمين للاستيقاف والسلب، من قبل شبان. وشكلت فريق بحث  من قسم التحريات والبحث الجنائي في شرطة المحافظة، تولت جمع المعلومات عن المشتبه  فيهم، وتمكنت لاحقاً من القبض على أربعة شبان سعوديين، تراوحت أعمارهم بين 16 إلى  20 سنة، أقروا خلال إجراء التحقيق معهم، بما نسب إليهم من تهم، من بينها ارتكاب  ثلاث قضايا سلب عمال آسيويين تحت وطأة التهديد، ومن ثم لاذوا بالفرار. وتم إحالة  أصغرهم إلى دار الملاحظة الاجتماعية في الدمام، لإجراء التحقيقات اللازمة معه بحكم  الاختصاص. فيما تم التحفظ على البقية، لمواصلة التحقيق معهم في القضايا المماثلة  المجهولة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف: حراك للتصدي إلى «ظواهر العنف  والجريمة»

 شهدت محافظة القطيف، خلال الأسابيع الماضية، حراكاً، لمواجهة حالات الجريمة.  ولقي هذا الحراك تفاعلاً من اختصاصيين اجتماعيين ونفسيين وتربويين ومعلمين، انخرطوا  في هذه الأنشطة التطوعية. وتسعى لجنة «المحبة» في القطيف، إلى «حشد الجهود الأهلية  لمواجهة جرائم العنف»، بحسب قول المشرف عليها ميثم آل خليف، الذي قال :  «نهدف إلى تقليص معدلات الجريمة، واحتواء الشباب من مختلف فئاتهم العمرية، من خلال  التعاون مع إدارات المدارس المتوسطة والثانوية، لنشر الوعي بين الطلاب والطالبات،  وبخاصة بعد أن أبدى عدد من الاختصاصيات النفسيات، رغبتهن في التعاون معنا».
وقام أعضاء اللجنة بجولات عدة في أحياء محافظة القطيف وقراها، «لتكوين لجان  محبة». 
ويضيف آل خليف «عدد المنضويين في اللجنة حالياً، هو 15 عضواً، ولا يمكننا أن  نرصد كل الحالات في الأحياء، وبحسب المثل القائل «أهل مكة أدرى بشعابها». لذا رأينا  أن نتعاون مع ثلاثة أشخاص من كل حي، يمثلون حلقة وصل، فهم الأدرى بشباب أحيائهم،  وعليهم توجيههم وإرشادهم، إن علموا أن أحد شباب الحي في طريقه للوقوع في الجريمة.  وقد يحتاج البعض إلى الدعم المالي، أو الاستشارة النفسية، فنتولى التنسيق معهم في  هذا المجال». وهناك الكثير من الاختصاصيين النفسيين والاجتماعيين، أبدوا استعدادهم  للتعاون مع اللجنة، التي يؤكد مشرفها أنها «لقيت دعماً كبيراً من المجتمع، عندما  انطلقت أنشطتها العام الماضي، تحت شعار «القطيف طاهرة».
ويشير آل خليف، إلى عدد المتعاونين مع اللجنة، أنه «كبير جداً، والبعض يبدي  استعداده للتطوع، خصوصاً أثناء جولاتنا في الأسواق، وتحديداً الجولة التي قمنا بها  في سوق «واقف»، لرصد باعة الأفلام الإباحية، والوقوف على أسباب هذا الأمر، فمتى ما  استطعنا الوقوف على سبب الجريمة، تمكنا من الحد منها، وبالتالي إيقافها». وعن آلية  عملهم، قال: «نشارك في كل المهرجانات التي تقام في محافظة القطيف، ونوزع المطويات  التي بدورها أن تنشر الوعي، إضافة إلى تقديم عروض «البروجتكر» والفلاشات التوعوية.  كما نقوم باستضافة بعض الشبان الذين ساروا في طريق العنف، للحديث حول تجاربهم، مع  تواجد الاختصاصيين النفسيين، لتقديم الاستشارة إلى من يرغب من الحضور. ورأينا  تفاعلاً كبيراً من المجتمع»، مضيفاً «نسعى لزيارة قرى القطيف، فقد انتهينا للتو، من  زيارة الجش، وسنتجه إلى العوامية، ومن ثم تاروت وصفوى، تليها الحلة، والجارودية.  
وهدفنا رفع مستوى الحس الاجتماعي بالمسؤولية، وأيضاً التفاعل الايجابي مع  القضايا الملحة والحرجة».
وأبان أن هناك «لقاءات بين أعضاء لجنة المحبة والاختصاصيين النفسيين، للوقوف على  أسباب الظواهر المنتشرة في مجتمعنا»، داعياً المعلمين والمرشدين الطلابيين إلى  «تبني دور الإرشاد، ونشر ثقافة الوعي بين الطلبة».
وحول الدعم المالي، قال: «كلما كبرت وتطورت مشاريعنا وأهدافنا، احتجنا إلى الدعم  المالي. وفي الحملة السابقة، كان أحد رجال الأعمال من محافظة القطيف، سمع عن  اللجنة، وأعرب عن استعداده لتولي كلفة طباعة المطويات وإقامة «البنرات». 
كما قمنا أيضاً بتصوير فيلم قصير حول بعض جوانب العنف في القطيف. ونشارك في  المعارض التي تعرض فيها النتائج، التي يسببها العنف والجريمة، ونعرض صور الضحايا  الذين قضوا جراء العنف».


ياارب يوفقهم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طاقم تمريض جديد لمركز النساء 

مرضى يتهمون مستشفى القطيف بإغلاق مختبر مركز الدم ومديره ينفي





أثار قرار اقفال مختبر فقر الدم بالقطيف استهجان مرتادي المختبر  من المرضى والذين يقدر عددهم بـ 90 مريضا يوميا .
ونوه مرضى الى ان قرار الإغلاق  يزيد من عنائهم وتأخر ظهور التحاليل التي سيتم تحويلها الى مستشفى القطيف المركزي  مبينين أنهم كانوا بانتظار زيادة كادر المختبر وتوسعته بافتتاح مركز للنساء تابع  له.
ويقول محمد علي الجبيلي المصاب بمرض فقر الدم ان فقر الدم ينتشر في المحافظة  بشكل كبير منوها الى ان عدد المرضى المسجلين في المركز بشكل دائم أكثر من 31 مريضا  مصابا بالثلاسيميا . 
وأشار علي أحمد الناصر في الوقت الذي ننتظر فيه افتتاح  مختبر فقر الدم في المركز في الفترة المسائية نفاجأ بقرار إغلاقه لمدة تزيد على  الشهرين منوها الى أهمية المختبر لعمل التحاليل الضرورية لتشخيص المرض بدقة وأن  مختبر المركز يقوم بإظهار النتائج في مدة لا تتجاوز 15 دقيقة وان ارسال العينات الى  مختبر المستشفى يؤخر اظهار النتائج.
وبين جاسم محمد عبد العال المصاب بمرض فقر  الدم أن مرض الثلاسيميا يعتبر خطيرا منوها الى وجود مرضى بالمرض في المحافظة وأن  تواجد المختبر في المركز يخفف من عناء المرضى ويكون التواصل بين الطبيب والمختبر  مباشرا .
ولفت الى ان قرار إغلاق المختبر غير صائب داعيا إدارة المستشفى الى  التدخل ومنع قرار الإغلاق.
وطالب فاضل الرمضان المصاب بمرض فقر الدم بزيادة كادر  المختبر في المستشفى وافتتاح مركز فقر الدم الخاص بالنساء اللائي يتلقين في طوارئ  المستشفى العام مبينا ان القسم الخاص بالنساء والأطفال في المركز جاهز منذ ما يقرب  السنتين وينتظر تخصيص كادر له . 
من جانبه نفى مدير مستشفى القطيف المركزي  الدكتور كامل حسين العباد اقفال المختبر مبينا ان المستشفى بصدد استقبال طاقم تمريض  في الأيام القادمة والذي سيساهم بافتتاح قسم مرض فقر الدم النسائي ونحــن ننتظر  تخليص إجراءات الطاقم التمريضي الذي يعجل بافتتاح القسم الخاص بالنساء كما ننتظر  زيارة من قبل مهندس إدارة المشاريع للمركز لإعطائنا المقترحات والتوصيات .
وبين  ان الإدارة تسعى الى تطوير المركز وتوسعته ليشمل الإسعاف والملاحظة وعيادة للعظام  والدم وتنويم بالكامل .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

توقيف 21 مفحطا ومصادرة 70 دراجة نارية بالقطيف





تمكنت حملة مرور محافظة القطيف من الحد من ظاهرة التفحيط في  المحافظة، حيث قامت بمداهمة أكثر من 21 مراهقا يمارسون التفحيط خلال فترة  الاختبارات بجوار المدارس في المحافظة وتم تطبيق النظام بحقهم وعرضهم على هيئة  الجزاءات. كما أثمرت الحملات الأمنية التي نظمتها دوريات المرور عن مصادرة أكثر من  70 دراجة غير نظامية، وسحب 4 سيارات بدون سائق مارس أصحابها التفحيط بها وجاري  إحضار الأشخاص لإيقافهم.
وكان لهذه الحملة صدى واسع لدى المواطنين وأثر ايجابي  لجميع أهالي المحافظة مطالبين إدارة المرور بتكثيف الحملة واستمرارها خصوصا في أيام  عطلة نهاية الأسبوع والإجازات الرسمية، مطالبين الجهات المعنية بعدم التساهل معهم  واتخاذ الإجراءات المشددة بحقهم. كما ابدى المواطنون والاهالي تعاونهم مع الجهات  الأمنية لرصد من يقوم بالتفحيط وتسجيل أرقام السيارات وتسليمها لهم.
من جانبه  أشار مدير مرور المحافظة العقيد متعب بن قويد إلى أن الإدارة استطاعت أن تحد من هذه  الظاهرة برصدها لمواقع التفحيط المختلفة بالمحافظة، مؤكدا أن إدارة المرور خصصت  عددا من الدوريات السرية للمرور على المدارس وخاصة مدراس البنات طوال فترة  الاختبارات لضبط المعاكسين والحد من ظاهرة التفحيط التي تصاحب الاختبارات كظاهرة  سلبية في كل عام.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف . .  سيدات يستبدلن ألسنتهن بـ «أيديهن» في  التفاهم مع محيطهن

 على رغم أنهن يملكن القدرة على النطق، إلا ان 10 سيدات قررن تعلم لغة الإشارة،  مبتعدات قدر استطاعتهن عن الكلام، مركزات على فهم حركات الأيدي، وما تدل عليه.  والتحقت السيدات بدورة «لغة الإشارة»، التي تنظمها لجنة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في  جمعية تاروت (محافظة القطيف)، التي انطلقت أول من أمس. وفيما وجدت سيدات سبباً  لالتحاقهن في الدورة، لوجود معوق «أصم» في منازلهن. كان التحاق الأخريات في الدورة،  التي تستمر خمسة أيام، تجاوباً مع إعلان اللجنة المنظمة، المتضمن «خلق وعي واندماج  بين المعوقين والمجتمع، عبر التواصل معهم بلغتهم».

وأوضح مدير اللجنة شفيق آل سيف (كفيف بصر)، أن الدورة «لا تتوجه إلى ذوي  الاحتياجات الخاصة الصم، وإنما إلى الأسوياء في المجتمع، ليتمكنوا من التعامل مع  الصم، وبخاصة أن ذوي الاحتياجات يتلقون تعليمهم الخاص بهم في البرامج الحكومية  النهارية»، مضيفاً أن «إحدى الملتحقات في الدورة والدة لطفلة صماء. كما أن أخرى  تتعامل في شكل يومي مع أختها الصماء». ويتولى التدريب مدرسات خريجات كليات التربية  الخاصة، من حملة بكالوريوس في قسم السمعيات.

وفيما تختتم الدورة برنامجها بعد نحو أسبوع، تبدأ أخرى مُخصصة للرجال، التحق  فيها أربعة إلى الآن. وأشار آل سيف، إلى أن الدورة تعد «الثالثة، وأقيمت السابقتان  في العام الماضي، والتحق فيهما نحو 12 طالبة وطالباً»، مبيناً أن الإقبال «لا يُعد  ضعيفاً، وبخاصة أن اللجنة حديثة التأسيس، ومضى على وجودها أقل من عامين. كما أن طرق  الإعلان عن برامجها كانت تقليدية. لكننا نستخدم الآن، رسائل «الموبايل» في الوصول  إلى المجتمع، وتعريفهم في أنشطة اللجنة».

وقال آل سيف: «إن الدورة تقام ضمن الأنشطة الخارجية في المركز، ويتمثل النشاط  الرئيس في برامج صباحية، يدرس فيها طلاب التخلف العقلي والسمعي والنطق و»متلازمة  دوان»، والإعاقة البصرية، إضافة إلى برامج مخصصة للأطفال من ذوي الاحتياجات، ممن  تقل أعمارهم عن سن الدراسة، ويبلغ عمر إحداهن أربعة أعوام، إضافة إلى من فاتهم قطار  الدراسة، وهن أربع فتيات، إحداهن لديها إعاقة سمعية، وتبلغ من العمر 37 سنة، فيما  أنهت ثلاث منهن الكفاءة، ولم يتمكن من إكمال الثانوية لعدم وجود مدرسة. كما يلتحق  في البرنامج المسائي 14 طالباً وطالبة، وهم طلاب منتظمون في البرامج النهارية  الحكومية، التي تقدم بناءً أكاديمياً، ومهارات حساب آلي، ورسم وخياطة وإعاقة بصرية  وغيرها».

ويعمل آل سيف، على «إنهاء برنامج إحصاء التربويين والإعاقات في محافظة القطيف،  لإحصاء المدرسين، ومعرفة الراغبين منهم في التعاون مع المركز، ما يمكننا من وضع خطط  مستقبلية، تغطي المنطقة كلها، إلا أن بعضهم، على رغم معرفته بأهداف البرنامج، ينسحب  منه».

ويقول آل سيف، الذي أنهى المرحلة الابتدائية حين فقد بصره في الـ11 من عمره: «إن  أغلب مكفوفي البصر، فقدوه في وقت لاحق من حياتهم، وقليل منهم ولد كفيفاً». والتحق  في معهد النور في القطيف. كما التحق في برنامج إكمال الثانوية المسائي». شغل وظيفة  مأمور سنترال في مستشفى القطيف المركزي، إلى أن أنهى الثانوية. ويقول: «نحن أول  دفعة تُنهي الثانوية، وضمت ثلاثة طلاب، وأغلق البرنامج بعد ذلك بثلاث سنوات. ولم  يستمر غير ست سنوات».

ويعد المجتمع «حبيس مشكلة وعي، إذ يسود بين الناس اعتقاد أن المعوق انتهى أمره.  

ولا يمكنه التكيف مع المجتمع والمساهمة فيه. كما أن بعض الأسر تُهمل ابنها  المعوق، ما جعلنا نضع ضمن أهدافنا التدخل المبكر لإنقاذ الموقف». إذ شارك في عدد من  برامج التوعية، الهادفة إلى تغيير الصورة النمطية عن ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في  أذهان الناس.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنقاذ 3 سعوديين على قارب في الشرقية

أعادت دوريات حرس الحدود "البحري" بالمنطقة الشرقية في محافظة القطيف أمس قارب نزهة  على متنه 3 سعوديين لم يستطيعوا العودة إلى الشاطئ نتيجة الضباب الكثيف الذي حل على  المنطقة الشرقية حيث تم إنقاذهم وإعادتهم دون أي يتعرضوا لأذى.
من جانبه أكد  الناطق الإعلامي بحرس الحدود بالمنطقة الشرقية العقيد محمد الغامدي في تصريح صحفي  على منع الدخول إلى البحر في حالة سوء الأحوال الجوية، مطالبا المتنزهين والصيادين  بتوخي الحذر، مشيرا إلى أنه من الضروري التأكد من حالة الطقس قبل الشروع في رحلات  بحرية.
وأوضح الغامدي أن أفراد حرس الحدود بالمنطقة الشرقية أنقذوا أول من أمس  طفلا سقط من "دباب" كان يلهو به على شاطئ نصف القمر، وقال: قدمت له الإسعافات  الأولية ونقل إلى مجمع الملك فهد الطبي بالظهران لإتمام علاجه، وقال إن دوريات حرس  الحدود أنقذت شابا يبلغ من العمر 18 عاماً كان يقوم بالسباحة على شاطئ جزيرة  المرجان بالدمام .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف .. يشارك 2000 طائر زينة في «الملتقى الخليجي لطيور الزينة الأول»



يشارك 2000 طائر زينة في «الملتقى الخليجي لطيور الزينة الأول» على مستوى المملكة  والخليج الجمعة المقبل المقام على طريق الدمام الجبيل السريع بمحافظة القطيف
 
.
وقال الرئيس  التنفيذي للملتقى جعفر السيهاتي : إن الملتقى يقام لأول مرة بهذا الحجم والتنوع  ويضم 1500 طير حمام، إضافة إلى 500 طائر من الببغاوات المتكلمة والطيور المغردة  لأول مرة. كما تم تخصيص موقع لعرض الزواحف بأنواعها. 
وأضاف أنه تم استدعاء حكام  دوليين وعالميين لهم أكثر من 30 سنة في مجال التحكيم وأكثر من 40 سنة في التربية  لهذه الطيور ، وسوف يكون 2000 طائر في هذا المعرض منها حمام الزينة 1500 طائر، وبين  أنه سيشارك في الملتقى 16 فئة من الحمام. 
من جهته قال رئيس اللجنة الاعلامية  اياد الصالح : إن هذا المعرض يعتبر من أكبر المعارض في الشرق الأوسط وآسيا ويتمتع  بقوة تنظيمية، حيث سيحكم الحكمان الأمريكيان جيم ايكر وجون مهافي، ومن هولاندا ديكي  همر ، ومن اوروبا كلاوس جينسن.
يذكر أن تكلفة الملتقى بلغت 120 ألفا حتى الآن  فيما تزيد قيمة الطيور المشاركة على 3 ملايين ريال، وتبدأ أسعارها من 10 آلاف ريال  بالنسبة للحمام و5 آلاف لباقي الطيور , وأن قيمة العضوية 50 ريالا للفئة ورسوم دخول  الطيور 25 ريالا وسيخصص مكان للبيع والشراء

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف .. 10 أيام ولاتزال جثته مجهولة 



صدمت 4 سيارات رجلا في الثلاثينيات من عمره على طريق الدمام ـ الجبيل السريع منذ 10  أيام، ولا تزال جثته مجهولة
 
 الهوية في مستشفى  القطيف المركزي حتى الآن. وقد وقع الحادث على طريق الدمام ـ الجبيل السريع، بالقرب  من كوبري سيهات مساء التاسع عشر من الشهر الجاري، حيث صدمته سيارة كانت تسير بسرعة  كبيرة رجلا في العقد الثالث من العمر كان يهم بقطع الطريق بشكل عرضي لتصطدم به ثلاث  سيارات أخرى كانت تسير على نفس الطريق ما تسبب في وفاته، وهو لا يحمل بطاقة هوية أو  أي دليل على شخصيته ما صعب على رجال الأمن معرفة هويته.
وأوضحت إدارة مرور  القطيف أن التحقيقات لا تزال جارية لمعرفة هوية المتوفى

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مراهقون يسكبون الزيوت بالطريق ويضحكون على الحوادث 



قام مجموعة من المراهقين بسكب كميات من الزيت بوسط شارع حي  الثليثية بالهفوف وبالقرب من دوران السيارات حتى لا يستطيع سائق المركبة من التحكم  بعجلة القيادة مما يؤدي إلى اصطدام السيارات ولم يكتفوا بذلك بل قاموا بسكب كمية من  الزيت المحروق على طبقة الأسفلت لتكون مادة لزجة شديدة الانزلاق للسيارات ، وقد وقع  حادث تصادم بالقرب من أحد المخابز بالمنطقة ،وذلك حينما قرر سائق سيارة على  الالتفاف بالسيارة الى الجهة المقابلة إلا انه فوجئ بأن السيارة خرجت عن سيطرته  تماما و يصعب السيطرة عليها ليفاجأ جميع المارة والسائقين -الذين هرعوا لتقديم  المساعدة ويد العون - بضحكات المراهقين تتعالى لتملأ الحي دون المبالاة بأرواح  وممتلكات المواطنين، وقد حدث تصادم بين سيارتين تتضرتا بشكل كبير . 
ويقول احد  شهود العيان شاهدت المراهقين يضعون الزيت بالطريق وظننتهم في البدايه يلقون مادة من  مخلفات منازلهم إلا انني فوجئت بان تلك الماده عبارة عن زيوت محروقه يقومون بسكبها  بالطريق ومراقبة المارة والسائقين عندما يتعثرون بها ،وكلما وقع حادث او تزحلق  يتعالون باصوات الضحكات ويكتشف السائق انه وقع ضحية في فخ المراهقين .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الاحساء ..مصرع سائق دراجة نارية وإصابة اثنين آخرين


وقع حادث تصادم مساء أمس الأول بين دراجة نارية يقودها شاب عشريني  وبرفقته شاب يبلغ 15من العمر عاما حيث اصطدمت بهم سيارة من نوع كابرس بامتداد شارع  بلدية الرقيقة جنوبًا وتعود التفاصيل كما يرويها شاهد عيان ان الحادث وقع حوالي  الساعة العاشرة والنصف ليلاً حيث شاهدنا سائق الدراجة النارية يعبر التقاطع متوجها  لحي المرقاب وصدمته سيارة من نوع كابرس ومن قوة التصادم تأثر الجميع حيث كان في  الدراجة النارية شخصان ونتج عن الحادث وفاة سائق الدراجة متأثراً بإصابته وتم نقل  المصاب الثاني للمستشفى بواسطة الهلال الأحمر السعودي في حالة حرجة وإصابة سائق  السيارة بالرأس وقد باشرت دوريات المرور الحادث.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وفي الاحساء أيضا ً ..


لصوص يحرقون منزلا لإخفاء بصماتهم 



قام لصوص في محافظة الاحساء بسرقة منزل في مدينة المبرز وقبل  مغادرتهم اشعلوا بالمنزل النيران وقاموا بحرق محتوياته وقد هرعت فرقتان من الدفاع  المدني بالاحساء لإطفاء الحريق. ولم يعثر على اي اشخاص في المنزل فيما وجدت آثار  السرقة والتخريب مما استدعى تدخل شرطة الاحساء واكد شهود العيان ان المنزل خال من  السكان بسبب تمتعهم بعطلة الفصل الدراسي الاول وقد شوهدت النيران تتصاعد من الداخل  حيث تم الاتصال بالدفاع المدني, فيما تكثف الشرطة عمليات البحث عن اللصوص ورفع  البصمات في داخل المنزل حيث وجدت آثار تدل على ان الحريق جنائي وحاول اللصوص اخفاء  بصماتهم وآثار تواجدهم بإحراق المنزل بالكامل . 
عمليات اخماد الحريق

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أمانة الشرقية تخالف 909 منشآت صحية





نظمت الإدارة العامة لصحة التابعة لأمانة المنطقة الشرقية جولات  ميدانية مكثفة على المحلات التجارية والمطاعم والبوفيهات والمطابخ منذ مطلع العام  الهجري الحالي على فترتين صباحية ومسائية بما في ذلك أيام العطل لمتابعة المحلات  التي لها علاقة بالصحة العامة للحد من المخالفات الصحية وحالات التسمم الغذائي  الناتجة عن مخالفة الاشتراطات الصحية في محلات تداول الأغذية. وأوضح أمين المنطقة  الشرقية المهندس ضيف الله العتيبي أنه تم التركيز أثناء الجولات الرقابية على وجود  تراخيص سارية المفعول للمحل، وعدم التجاوز في مزاولة الأنشطة المرخصة للمحل،  ومراجعة الشهادات الصحية والتأكد من سريانها وفحص أيادي العمال للتأكد من نظافتها  وعدم وجود جروح أو بثور، واستخدام القفازات وغطاء الرأس، وكذلك النظافة العامة  للمحل والتأكد من صلاحية الأغذية والأواني المستخدمة والكشف على ثلاجات التبريد  والتجميد والتأكد من نظافتها ومن أنها تعمل بكفاءة عالية وتحقق توفير نطاق درجات  الحرارة المطلوبة للتبريد والتجميد، والكشف على مستودعات الأغذية والتأكد من  مطابقتها للاشتراطات المطلوبة، والتأكد من وجود مصائد ضوئية بالأعداد والأحجام وفي  المواقع المناسبة لها وأنها تعمل بكفاءة وفاعلية والتهوية ومدى فعالية مراوح الشفط  في تجديد الهواء داخل المنشأة، وفعالية أجهزة التكييف داخل المنشأة وسلامة تصريف  المياه المستعملة في الغسيل، ومن عدم وجود فتحات تصريف أو تشققات في الأرضية أو  الجدران قد تكون مصدراً لانتشار أو اختباء الحشرات أو القوارض. وبين ان إجمالي  الزيارات الميدانية للمنشآت المتعلقة بالصحة العامة للبلديات والمجمعات القروية  التابعة والمرتبطة بلغ بنطاق البلدية721 محلا و المخالفات909 والإنذارات 252 إنذارا  منوها الى ان الغرامات المتوقع تحصيلها من قبل البلدية 560000 ريال . ولفت الى تلقي  38 شكوى من منواطنين وإتلاف لحوم وأسماك غير صالحة للاستهلاك البشري و 111علبة مواد  غذائية وخضار وزيوت.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

براعم القطيف «سابعاً» في بطولة الفيرست ليجو السعودي للروبوت





أنهى فريق الروبوت التابع للنادي العلمي بنادي الهدى بجزيرة تاروت  مشاركته في بطولة الفيرست ليجو السعودي للروبوت 2009 التي نظمها مركز المواهب  الوطنية للتدريب بإشراف مؤسسة الملك عبد العزيز لرعاية الموهوبين على صالة مدارس  منارات الشرقية.
وحقق الفريق المركز السابع من بين 20 فريقا شاركوا في منافسات  هذا العام، وأوضح مدرب الفريق محمود الشماسي أن "المسابقة تهتم بتشجيع الأجيال  الصاعدة على تعلم مبادئ البرمجة من خلال برمجة الروبوت، كما تركز على تكليف  المتسابقين على تقديم مشروع علمي معاصر، يتناولون فيه أنواع المشاكل المعاصرة  والحلول المقترحة لتفاديها".
وأفاد المشرف العام على النادي العلمي المهندس حسين  آل عبد المحسن أن "الفريق حقق نقاطا أكثر من العام الماضي بالرغم من صعوبة المهام  المطلوب تنفيذها"، مشيراً إلى أنه "الأولاد طوروا مهاراتهم إلا أن الوقت لم يسعفهم  لتعلم كل شيء"، موضحاً أن "النادي العلمي بحاجة إلى اهتمام أكثر وينقصه الدعم  المادي".
وأبدى علي محمد العوامي قائد الفريق أبدى سعادته بالمشاركة للمرة  الثانية وأوضح أن "المهام المطلوبة كانت صعبة وتحتاج إلى مزيد من التدريب". أما  المتسابق أحمد البصارة فعزا عدم تحقيق أحد المراكز الأولى إلى توقيت المسابقة التي  أقيمت قبل الاختبارات بأسبوع وسببت غياب بعض المتسابقين وانسحاب البعض الآخر. وأوضح  المهندس علي الشهري المشرف على الفريق "المسابقة لهذا العام تضمنت موضوع وسائل  النقل والمواصلات". 
وأبدى فريق sab abtal تفاعلاً كبيراً بأفكار طموحه ومتقدمة  عن طريق طرح حل لكثرة الحوادث المرورية في الخطوط السريعة، ومثل الفريق هذا العام  كل من سيد علي محمد العوامي (قائد الفريق)، وأحمد عبد الله آل عبد المحسن، وأحمد  وصفي البصارة، وأحمد جعفر الشايب، وحسن فهد دعبل، وسلام عماد آل سيف، وعلي محمد  المسبح، ومحمد حسن الناصر، ومحمد نبيل المرهون.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جريح يكشف سر جثة الطريق  الزراعي


فتحت شرطة منطقة الرياض تحقيقا موسعا في حادثي طعن وقتل راح ضحيتهما شابان،  سعودي ومقيم يمني دخل البلاد بطريقة غير نظامية، وكانت السلطات قد عثرت على جثة  المواطن القتيل قرب طريق زراعي وبحوزته كمية من المسكر والأقراص المخدرة. أوضحت  شرطة الرياض أمس أن مركز محافظة وادي الدواسر تلقى معلومات من المستشفى العام عن  وصول يمني في العقد الثاني من العمر مصابا بطعنتين إحداهما في الصدر والأخرى في  الظهر، وبمساءلته مشافهة أفاد أنه كان في إحدى المزارع جنوب المحافظة وحضر إليه  ثلاثة أشخاص حاولوا سلبه، وعند مقاومته لهم بادر أحدهم بطعنه فيما تمكن هو من تسديد  طعنة لأحد المعتدين في ظهره أثناء دفاعه عن نفسه، لكن الجناة تمكنوا من الفرار.  وأضاف بيان شرطة الرياض أنه في اليوم التالي عثرت الأجهزة على جثة ملقاة على الطريق  الزراعي، وبمعاينتها تبين أنها لشاب سعودي في العقد الثاني من العمر، وبتفتيشه وجد  في جيبه الأيمن عبوة خمر وثلاث أقراص من الكبتاجون المخدر. نقلت الشرطة الجثة إلى  ثلاجة الموتى في المسشفى العام، وتحفظت على الجريح اليمني بعد أن رجحت وجود علاقة  بين الحادثين. في وقت لاحق نجحت وحدة من البحث والتحريات في القبض على وافد يشتبه  في تورطه في الجريمة، وقادت التحقيقات والتحريات المكثفة إلى اعترافه أنه كان برفقة  القتيل واثنين آخرين واعتدى ثلاثتهم على يمني بغرض سلب ما معه، غير أنه قاومهم بعنف  وطعن أحدهم بآلة حادة أودت بحياته. في وقت لاحق، ولم يجد هو ورفيقه حلا غير إلقاء  جثته على جانب الطريق الزراعي.

قبل الحرب مع الحوثيين كان من يصير حادث أو جريمه فيها شخص من اليمن
ماكانت الصحف تعلن عن جنسية الفرد تكتفي بذكر كلمة( عربي)
بس من صارت هالحرب ومثل ما شايفين  :noworry:  الظاهر صاروا من المغضوب عليهم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

امرأة تقتل شقيقها



ذكرت جريدة الوطن السعودية أن امرأة أقدمت على قتل شقيقها إثر خلاف على وكالة شرعية  في محافظة بيشة أول من أمس.وتعود تفاصيل القضية عندما توفي رب إحدى الأسر في  المحافظة مما اضطر أسرته إلى توكيل أحد الأبناء ليكون وكيلا شرعيا للعائلة وبعد  اختيار أحدهم قوبل ذلك بالرفض من أخ آخروبعد إصراره على موقفه قامت شقيقته  بقتله.وأكد مساعد الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة منطقة عسير المقدم عبدالله بن سعيد ظفران  أن توجيهات صدرت بفتح تحقيق موسع في الحادث لكشف ملابساته.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

التحام يغيب 6 من أسرة واحدة في  الساحلي
قضى ستة من عائلة واحدة البارحة الأولى، نتيجة ارتطام سيارتين عائليتين على الطريق  الساحلي الرابط بين مكة ــ القنفذة ــ جازان، قرب بلدة قريعة. وذكرت التقارير أن  الالتحام القوي والعنيف بين المركبتين أسفر عن رحيل السائق وزوجته وأربعة من أنجاله  وجرح بنت وولد، كما قضى في الحادث سائق السيارة المقابلة وجرح كل أفراد عائلته.  انطلقت إلى مسرح الحادث فرق من مرور القنفذة والدفاع المدني والهلال الأحمر، وتم  استخراج الجثث والمصابين من بين ركام السيارتين بصعوبة كبيرة قبل نقلهم إلى مستشفى  القنفذة العام، و استنفرت الكوادر الطبية والتمريضية والإدارية كل طاقاتها لاستقبال  المصابين باشراف مباشر من مدير المستشفى محمد عيسى الحازمي. باشر الحادث مرور  القنفذة بقيادة الرقيب أول علي حسن الجليمي. وعزا مصدر سبب الحادث إلى انحراف إحدى  السيارتين والتحامها بالأخرى وجها لوجه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ضبط خمسينيه  وفتاة تمارسان الدعارة بجدة





تمكنت شرطة جدة من ضبط امرأه خمسينية تمارس اعمال القوادة على  فتاة تبلغ 19 عاما وتمارس اعمال الدعارة مقابل مبالغ مالية كما تقوم القوادة بنفس  الاعمال ايضا.
وتعود تفاصيل الحادث عندما تلقى رجال الشرطة معلومات تفيد بتورط  امراة من جنسية افريقية في اعمال القوادة والدعارة كما اشارت المعلومات الى وجود  فتاة تقوم بممارسة الأعمال المحرمة بمقابل مادي وتم متابعتها على مدار عدة أيام  وتأكدت صحة المعلومات لدى رجال الشرطة وتم إعداد كمين لها نجح في الإيقاع بها  بالجرم المشهود حيث تم دس زبون وهمي للمرأة وجرى الاتفاق معها على احضار الفتاة  للأعمال المشينة وأثناء استلامها الأموال تم ضبطها مع الفتاة بالجرم المشهود في  شارع فلسطين بجدة.العقيد مسفر الجعيد الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة جدة أكد أنه تم ضبط  السيدة والفتاة وتم إحالتهم للتحقيق بتهمة ممارسة الأعمال المحرمة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

زوجها اضطر إلى دفع ألف ريال لـ"هندي" مقابل التنازل وعدم  إبلاغ الشرطة
 "سعودية" تصفع بائع أدوات منزلية في أسواق "طيبة" بالرياض

اضطر سعودي إلى دفع مبلغ ألف ريال لعامل هندي يبيع في محل أدوات منزلية بأسواق  "طيبة" شمال الرياض, مقابل تنازله عن إبلاغ الشرطة ضد زوجته, التي قامت بصفعه على  وجهه, واتهمته بأنه "كذاب" و"حرامي". 

 وقد بدأت القصة عندما كانت زوجة السعودي, تشتري أغراضاً لها من محل لبيع  الأدوات المنزلية, وعند دفع ثمن المشتريات حدث خلاف بينها وبين العامل الهندي على  السعر, حيث أكدت أنه أخبرها بأن السعر أقل مما يطالبها بدفعه, ولكن "الهندي" نفى  ذلك، مؤكداً أنه أخبرها بالسعر المدون على الأجهزة, وتطور الأمر إلى اتهام الزوجة  للهندي بأنه "كذاب" و"حرامي" , ثم قامت بصفعه على وجهه أمام المتسوقين, الذين شهدوا  بالواقعة, وجاء الزوج الذي كان ينتظر زوجته في السيارة, وتأكد من تهور زوجته وصفعها  للعامل على وجهه, وإصرار العامل على استدعاء الشرطة, ولكن حاول الزوج ترضيته بمبلغ  500 ريال إلا أنه رفض, فعرض عليه ألف ريال مقابل التنازل وعدم إبلاغ الشرطة, فوافق  وأخذ الألف ونسي الصفعة النسائية على وجهه .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مقعد  يستعيد حركته بعد 18عاما


وسط حالة ذهول انتابت أسرته، نهض علي الحرازي أمس الأول في مكة المكرمة على قدميه  بعد 18 عاما قضاها حبيس الإعاقة دون حراك، جراء شلل نصفي لحق بأطرافه السفلية في  ليلة ماطرة.
ورغم أن الحرازي (60 عاما) زار العديد من المراكز والمستشفيات بحثا  عن حل لإعاقته، ولم يطرأ تحسن على حالته، في حين واجهت أسرته صعوبات في التعامل معه  طيلة تلك الفترة، ما دفع زوجته الثانية إلى مفارقته والعودة إلى منزل  أسرتها.
وأوضح الحرازي أن قريبا له نصحه بتناول بعض الأعشاب المجمعة لمدة ستة  أشهر، فتمكن من السير على عكاز داخل منزله بعد مرور ثلاثة أشهر، ثم تمكن من تحريك  قدميه والسير بعد انقضاء مدة تناول تلك الأعشاب.
سبحان الله .. لايأس من رحمته جلت عظمته

----------


## شمعه تحترق

كان ذلك في السعوديه

أما في التشيك ..  مسنّ يستعيد بصره بعد 53 عاما من العمى



تمكّن مسن تشيكي يبلغ من العمر70 عاما من رؤية النور والقراءة، بعد أن فقد بصره  تماما لمدة 53 عاما. واستعاد بصره بعد عملية زرع قرنية صناعية أجريت له ، وسجل  الإنجاز رقمًا قياسيًا عالميًا، لأنه حسب الجراحين حتى الآن لم يستعد أي شخص آخر  بصره بعد العمى الكامل لأكثر من 40 عامًا. وبفضل العملية يستطيع الآن أن يرى زوجته  وابنيه لأول مرة في حياته.وكان قد فقد بصره في انفجار ورشة عمل عندما كان طالبا  صغيرا، حيث احرقت المعادن المذابة عينيه قبل أكثر من نصف قرن، وتعلم القراءة بطريقة  برايل منذ ذلك الوقت

----------


## شمعه تحترق

واتيت لكم من  الاردن بخبر طريف ..  

حمار حب للإحتجاج على عيد الحب



لم يجد شباب أردنيون وسيلة للتعبير عن انتقادهم للمحتفلين بما يسمى بعيد الحب سوى  وضع حمار مزين بوشاح احمر وبالونات في خلفية مركبة (بك أب) والمسير به في شوارع  مدينة إربد (شمال البلاد) وخصوصا في شارع جامعة اليرموك الذي يعد القبلة الرئيسية  لشباب المدينة. 

وأطلق أصحاب الفكرة العنان لمزامير مركباتهم في ما يشبه زفة  العروس في الوقت الذي تضامن معهم العديد من سائقي المركبات الذين جالوا معهم في  شوارع المدينة. 

وفي المقابل، وجد موكب الحمار تصفيقا من المصطفين في  الشوارع في الوقت الذي لوحظ فيه امتعاض من بعض الشباب والفتيات الذين يبدو أنهم  استنكروا تشبيههم كمحبين ارتدوا أمس الألبسة ذات اللون الأحمر كما جرت العادة بتلك  الصورة التي مثلها الحمار "سعيد الحظ "، كما علق احد الشبان. 

وكانت فكرة  تزيين الحمار باللون الأحمر في يوم عيد الحب بدأت في مدينة الرمثا (شمال عمان)  تعبيرا عن رفض بعضهم بالاحتفال بهذا اليوم باعتباره خارجا عن العادات  والتقاليد.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

في مصر .. أم تلقي بطفلتها الرضيعه وكلب ينقذها من الحريق



أنقذ كلب طفلة حديثة الولادة من الموت المحقق، عندما قفز داخل صندوق قمامة أشعل فيه  سكان إحدى المناطق المتاخمة للعاصمة المصرية النيران، ليخرج الرضيعة منه وسط ذهول  الأهالي. 
كان بعض أهالي منطقة «شبرا الخيمة» في محافظة القليوبية (شمالي  القاهرة)، قد أشعلوا النيران في أحد صناديق جمع القمامة، يوم الجمعة، للتخلص منها،  لكنهم فوجئوا بكلب يسرع في اتجاه الصندوق، ويقفز إلى داخله.. ثم يعود ممسكاً بطفلة  حديثة الولادة في فمه. أسرع الأهالي بنقل «الرضيعة» إلى مستشفى قريب، وتمكن الأطباء  من إنقاذ حياتها. وتبين من تحقيقات الشرطة أن إحدى السيدات ألقت بالطفلة في «صندوق  القمامة»، للتخلص منها بعد أن حملت بها «سفاحاً». وقررت النيابة تسليم الرضيعة إلى  إحدى جمعيات الرعاية الاجتماعية، لحين إلقاء القبض على «الأم» والتحقيق معها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إسرائيلي زعم الألوهية وتزوج 23 امرأة واغتصب بناته



نظر القضاء الإسرائيلي الأحد بقضية رجل يدعى جويل راتزون، بعدما ادعى الالوهية وجمع  بين 23 زوجة أنجبن منه 59 ولداً، ووجهت إليه محكمة تل أبيب اتهامات بالاعتداء  الجنسي والاغتصاب والاستعباد، وذلك بعد أسابيع من إلقاء القبض عليه في مجمّع قطن  فيه مع زوجاته.

وتشير أوراق القضية إلى أن جميع زوجات راتزون، 60 عاماً، قمن  بوشم اسمه وصورته على أذرعهن، في حين أن أسماء أطفاله كلها كانت مشتقة من  اسمه.

وتزوج راتزون للمرة الأولى عام 1972، وعاد وتزوج ثانية مطلع عام 1980،  ولم يكرر فعلته هذه طوال 11 عاماً، قبل أن يعود فيرتبط بـ21 امرأة بعد عام  1991.

وتشير الوثائق إلى أن المتهم نجح في إقناع النساء اللواتي ارتبط بهن  بقدرته على الشفاء وإنزال اللعنات على خصومه، واكتسب بالتالي "القدرة على التحكم في  حياتهن ورغباتهن وأفكارهن."

كما نجح في استغلال العزلة في المجمع السكني  الذي يقطن فيه لخلق جو يصبح هو فيه محور وجود الجميع، وخلق ما يشبه حالة "عبادة  الشخص،" وأوكل إلى النساء اللواتي تزوج بهن مهمة واحدة أساسية وهي الإنجاب، ووضع  قوانين صارمة على عائلته وطلب من زوجاته وأولاده عدم تجاوزها تحت طائلة التعرض  لعقوبات قاسية

وقد تحدث راتزون خلال المحاكمة للمرة الأولى منذ اعتقاله،  فأصر على براءته، قائلاً إن كل ما حدث كان بموافقة النساء اللواتي ارتبط بهن، وأنه  لم يمنع أي منهن من تركه.

وتتهم أوراق المحكمة راتزون باستعباد زوجاته من  خلال الطلب منهن قطع صلاتهن بالعالم الخارجي، بما في ذلك عائلاتهن، وكذلك إشعارهن  بالدونية أمامه.

كما تشير الوثائق إلى احتمال أن يكون المتهم قد اغتصب اثنين  من بناته، واعتدى جنسياً على ثالثة، إلى جانب انتهاكات ضد أربعة بنات  أخريات.

وكان لاستغلال راتزون أبعاد مالية أيضاً، إذ أنه استفاد من كل أموال  زوجاته وعائدات الدعم الاجتماعي لهن عبر تأسيس حساب خاص يتم إيداع كل أموالهن فيه،  ويقوم هو لاحقاً بالإنفاق منه على حاجياته.

وتقول الشرطة الإسرائيلية إنها  كانت تشتبه براتزون منذ عشرة أعوام، ولكنها لم تتمكن من إقناع أي امرأة ارتبطت به  بتقديم شكوى ضده، وذلك قبل أن توافق إحدى زوجاته مؤخراً

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سويسرا تمنع القذافي و188 مسؤولا ليبيا من دخول اراضيها


قررت سويسرا منع 188 مسؤولا ليبيا بمن فيهم الرئيس معمر القذافي وعائلته من دخول  سويسرا على خلفية الازمة الدبلوماسية القائمة بين طرابلس وبرن.
وكتبت صحيفة اويا  الليبية القريبة من سيف الاسلام القذافي نجل الرئيس الليبي الاحد: "ان سلطات الكيان  السويسري أصدرت قرارا يقضي بمنع 188 شخصية ليبية من دخول اراضي هذا  الكيان".
وأكدت الصحيفة استنادا الى مسؤول ليبي رفيع المستوى لم تسمه، ان  اللائحة تتضمن العقيد القذافي وافراد اسرته ومنهم سيف الاسلام القذافي وعدد من  الشخصيات المسؤولة في امانة مؤتمر الشعب العام (البرلمان) واللجنة الشعبية العامة  (الحكومة) ومسؤولين اقتصاديين وبعض القيادات العسكرية والامنية.
واعتبر المسؤول  الليبي ان القرار سيضر بمصالح سويسرا اولا, ولن يحقق ما ترجو منه, وسيقابل باجراءات  رادعة انطلاقا من مبدأ المعاملة بالمثل اذا لم يتم العدول عنه وقبل فوات  الاوان.
ولم توضح الصحيفة موعد دخول القرار السويسري حيز التطبيق.
وياتي  التصعيد السويسري بالرغم من زيارة الرئيس السويسري الى ليبيا العام الماضي واعتذاره  عن الاساءة التي لحقت بالدبلوماسي الليبي هانيبال القذافي ولاسرته في كانتون جينيف.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره لإضافة مالديهم من أخبار

ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك

إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 9 و13  دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره /19مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 72 %

سرعة الرياح / 1 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح / شماليه غربيه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*المغرب : نهاية قصة أب سجن زوجته وأولاده*

**

قضت الغرفة الجنحية الابتدائية بمحكمة الاستئناف بالقنيطرة، عشية الأربعاء الماضي،  على (محمد-ب) الفقيه المتهم باحتجاز أسرته لأزيد من 10 سنوات ببيت مظلم بضواحي سيدي  قاسم، بـ15 سنة حبسا نافذا، وذلك بعد إدانته بتهم "الاحتجاز والمشاركة في اغتصاب  ابنته القاصر باستعمال العنف نتج عنه افتضاض بكارتها، والضرب والجرح ضد الزوجة،  وإلحاق الضرر البالغ بأطفاله نتيجة سوء المعاملة، وإعطاء القدوة السيئة لهم في  السكر وفي سوء السلوك وفي انعدام الأخلاق، وإعداد منزل للدعارة، والسكر العلني  واستهلاك المخدرات". 

كما حكم على المتهم الثاني في نفس القضية، وهو  (بوجمعة-ج) الملقب بـ"الحاج"، بـ8 سنوات سجنا نافذة من أجل تهم "اغتصاب فتاة قاصر  باستعمال العنف الناتج عنه الافتضاض، وهتك عرض طفل قاصر باستعمال العنف، والسكر  العلني واستهلاك المخدرات".

"لا نعاماس هادشي ما كاينش.. أنا ماكنشرب  ماكنكمي.. أنا غير فقيه كنقرا القرآن ومعمري سدّيت على ولادي ومراتي.."، هكذا رد  الفقيه المتهم حينما تلا عليه القاضي صك الاتهام الذي يتابع من أجله، نافيا بذلك  جميع التهم المنسوبة إليه.

الفقيه المُقعد (52 سنة)، الذي مثل أمام المحكمة  في حالة اعتقال، حاول جاهدا أن يقنع هيئة الحكم بأنه بريئ من التهم التي أسندت  إليه، وكان في كل مرة يردد "أنا غير فقيه كنقرا القرآن على الناس في الروضة.. لو  كنت كنشرب ونكمي مغاديش يعطفو عليا الناس..". 

"هل كنت تمنع زوجتك من زيارة  أهلها؟"، أجاب المتهم بالنفي، ثم أضاف أنه لو قام بذلك فإن زوجته أو أهلها لن  يتوانوا عن تقديم شكوى ضده لدى السلطات المحلية.

وعندما سأله القاضي عن  علاقته بالحاج (بوجمعة)، أجاب بأنه صديق وتربطه به علاقة قرابة (إبن العمة)، لذا  كان يزوره بين الفينة والأخرى في بيته: "هاد السيد كان كيجي عندي من بعد ما خطب مني  بنتي".

في الوقت الذي كان فيه القاضي يسأل الأب المُتهم عن تفاصيل الواقعة  التي زجت به خلف القضبان منذ شهر أبريل من السنة الماضية، كانت ابنته القاصر سناء  (17 سنة) الماثلة أمام هيئة الحكم بجانب أمها تختلس نظرات شزراء إلى أبيها، الذي  استباح براءتها وشرفها عندما كان يقدمها كقربان إلى ابن عمته الحاج ليشبع بها  نزواته...

كانت سناء تمسح بعينيها جسد والدها المطأطأ الرأس وكأنها تحاول  التدقيق في ملامح شخص لا تربطها به أية صلة، كيف لا وهو بالنسبة إليها "ميت" منذ أن  اغتال براءتها وإخوانها وأمها واحتجزهم في بيت مظلم لمدة تنيف عن عشر  سنوات؟

"راه مكانش عندها لاكارط باش نصاوب ليها الكاغط"، قال الفقيه ردا على  سؤال وجهه إليه الوكيل العام للملك حول سبب عدم تحريره لعقد النكاح بين ابنته سناء  وبين صديقه الحاج.

وعندما واجهه محامي الدفاع بمحضر يتضمن تصريح الضحية سناء  تقول فيه "إن الحاج اعتاد على زيارة منزلهم لمعاقرة الخمر مع أبيها الذي اتهمته  بإرغامها على ارتداء ملابس شفافة والتزين لحضور جلسات الخمر التي تجمعه بصديقه  وتلبية رغباته الجنسية"، سارع إلى القول بأنه لم يكن يخال أن صديقه سيقوم بما قام  به، حيث عبر عن ذلك قائلا: "راه كان كيجي عندي وكيقول ليا خلي وليداتك يباتو معايا  راهوم بحال وليداتي..". 

شد الحبل بين المتهمين

في ما يشبه لعبة شد  الحبل بين طرفين، طفق الفقيه والحاج يتبادلان التهم بينهما ولم يكن يقطع جدالهما  المتواصل غير صراخ القاضي في وجهيهما.

فبينما كان الأب يردد بأن حمل ابنته  سناء جاء نتيجة تزويجها لصديقه الحاج، ظل الأخير يتبرأ من مسألة الزواج نافيا  أحيانا وقوع أية عملية جنسية بينه وبين الفتاة التي يعتبرها مثل ابنته، وأحيانا  أخرى يقول إنه أوقعها بسبب إغوائها له بسبب ارتدائها لملابس شفافة خلال جلسات  "القصاير" التي كان يعقدها في بيت الفقيه.

وهنا يتدخل الفقيه ليكذب صديقه  وينفي كونهما كانا يعقدان جلسات خمرية في البيت، لكن القاضي يقاطعه ليسأله عن السبب  الذي جعله يترك صديقه الحاج يواصل اغتصاب سناء بالرغم من معرفته بذلك، فيرد بالقول:  "راه زوجناهم ولي عطا الله عطاه"، غير أن الطرف الآخر ينتفض ليقول شيئا آخر لولا أن  القاضي يأمره بلزوم الصمت إلى أن يأذن له بالكلام.

هذا الجدال بين الطرفين  بدأ عندما صرخ الحاج أمام المحكمة محملا مسؤولية كل ما وقع للفقيه وحده، حيث اتهمه  بأنه هو الذي استرخص شرف أهله فأخذ يتاجر في عرضهم مقابل بضع دريهمات، موضحا أنه  كان يقدم ابنته كهدية لكل من يدفع له المال، وهو ما وقع معه أيضا حيث قال: "كنت  كنعس مع البنت وكندور معها بعشرا دراهم".

تهمة اغتصاب القاصرين سناء وعبد  الرزاق لقيت رفضا من طرف كلا المتهمين، فالأب قال إنه زوّج البنت لصديقه وبالتالي  –حسبه- كان يعاشرها معاشرة زوج لزوجته، لكنه أنكر أن يقوم الحاج باغتصاب ابنه  البالغ من العمر 15 سنة، حيث قال ردا على سؤال في الموضوع: "هداك راه ولدي.. وكن  وقعات ليه شي حاجة أنا لي غادي ندافع عليه".

أما المتهم الثاني، الحاج، فصرح  بأنه عندما دخل بالبنت لأول مرة وجدها لم تكن عذراء، ويقصد بذلك أن ينفي تسببه في  افتضاض بكارتها وحتى حملها، حيث أوضح أنها كانت حاملا عندما وطئها لكنه رغم ذلك فضل  أن يستر عيبها، على حد قوله. ولم يتردد الحاج، من أجل تأكيد أقواله، في مطالبة  المحكمة بإجراء خبرة طبية للتأكد من أنه ليس والد الجنين (مات منذ  أشهر).

المرافعات

تركزت مرافعة دفاع الضحايا، رشيد أيت بلعربي، حول  إثبات الأفعال المنسوبة للمتهمين (محمد-ب) و(بوجمعة-ج) وفق اعترافاتهما في محاضر  الشرطة وأمام قاضي التحقيق. وسعى أيت بلعربي خلال مرافعته إلى التأكيد على وقوع  الاحتجاز وتضرر الضحايا نفسيا ومعنويا.

لكنه التمس من هيئة الحكم معالجة هذا  الملف بشكل شمولي ينفذ إلى عمق الآثار التي يمكن أن تخلفها الأفعال الجرمية التي  تعرض لها الضحايا، حيث نبه إلى أن التركيز على الجانب الزجري لن يفيد الضحايا في  شيء.

وأكد المحامي الذي نصبته جمعية "ماتقيش ولدي" للدفاع عن هؤلاء الأطفال  ضحايا التحرش والاغتصاب، على ضرورة تجاوز العقبات النفسية للضحايا من أجل إدماجهم  في المجتمع الذي يعيشون فيه.

وطالب بتعويض مدني لفائدة الضحيتين سناء وعبد  الرزاق، قيمته مائة ألف درهم لكل واحد منهما.

بدوره شدد الوكيل العام للملك  على المطالبة بإدانة المتهمين بأقصى ما يمكن من عقوبة، بعدما خلص إلى "أن جميع  القرائن ثابثة في حقهما". 

لكن الطيب حيضر، دفاع المتهم الرئيسي (محمد-ب)،  فند جميع ما وجه لموكله من اتهمات، حيث قال "ليس هناك ما يثبت أن موكلي ارتكب ما  نسب إليه، فهو لم يعترف أبدا بذلك". ثم أضاف: "كل ما في الأمر أن وسائل الإعلام  المكتوبة والمرئية قامت بتضخيم هذا الموضوع فأعطته أكثر من حجمه..".

ثم  تساءل قائلا: "هل يمكن لشخص مقعد يتنقل بواسطة عربة مجرورة أن يقدر على سجن زوجته  وأولاده 10 سنوات؟!"

ورأى أن جميع التهم الموجهة إلى موكله من طرف زوجته  وأبنائه، هي مجرد تهم "تحاملية لا أساس لها من الصحة"، مؤكدا أنه "لا يشرب ولا يدخن  لأنه ما قادش على داكشي حيث هو غير فقيه كيدورو معاه المحسنين". واعتبر غياب الابن  عبد الرزاق عن الجلسة "دليلا على أنه لا يستطيع مواجهة والده بما سبق أن صرح به  أثناء الاستماع إليه من طرف الضابطة القضائية بسيدي قاسم".

وختم حيضر، الذي  عينته المحكمة لينوب عن الفقيه المتهم في إطار ما يسمى بالمساعدة القضائية، مداخلته  بالتماس مراعاة الحالة الصحية لموكله وتمتيعه بأقصى ظروف التخفيف.

أما  المحامية فتيحة الميش، التي نابت عن المتهم بوجمعة، فركزت على أن موكلها لم يقم  بالمنسوب إليه بإرادته، بل تحت تأثير ما وصفته بأعمال الشعوذة، حيث قالت إنه لم يكن  يشعر بنفسه عندما كان يتوجه إلى بيت الفقيه ويقوم بصرف أمواله عليه.

وأضافت  أن الفقيه أثر على موكلها الحاج عن طريق الشعوذة لكي يتمكن من استغلال أمواله، حيث  قالت: "موكلي كان ضحية شعوذة، خلا مرتو وولادو ومشا كيصرف على الفقيه".

ونفت  الميش أن يكون موكلها يعاقر الخمر مع قريبه، مؤكدة أن موكلها يعاني من قرحة المعدة  وسبق للأطباء أن منعوه من الشرب.

كما نفت عنه تهمة اغتصاب القاصر سناء،  وقالت إنه "لا وجود لاغتصاب ما دام الأمر قد تم بعلم الأبوين"، وأشارت في هذا الصدد  إلى أن موكلها "لم يكن يجامع سناء بإرادته وإنما لاشعوريا لأن الفتاة كانت تلبس  ملابس شفافة ومغرية".

ولم تتردد المحامية في القول إن الدافع من وراء تحريك  هذا الملف بهذا الشكل لم يكن سوى لأغراض مادية من طرف الزوجة وأهلها الذين كان  هدفهم "هو الحصول على دعم المحسنين فقط".

نهاية قصة حزينة

بعد أزيد  من ساعة ونصف من المناقشة، دخلت هذه قضية التي شغلت الرأي العام المحلي والوطني منذ  تفجرها أبريل الماضي، إلى المداولة.

وفي وقت متأخر من عشية الأربعاء، أصدرت  المحكمة حكمها على المتهمين بعد إدانتهما بالمنسوب إليهما، حيث قضت في حق الفقيه  بـ15 سنة حبسا نافذا، فيما حكمت على الحاج بـ8 سنوات سجنا نافذة.

كما حكمت  نفس المحكمة لفائدة الضحيتين سناء وعبد الرزاق بتعويض مدني قدره 50 ألف درهم للأولى  و30 ألف درهم للضحية الثاني.

ضحايا "قبر الحياة" لم يشف غليلهم الحكم على  والدهم

بعد فك الحصار الذي ضربه حولهم الأب، ما زال الضحايا الأربعة يعيشون  عزلة وحصارا من نوع آخر هو عدم الاندماج في المجتمع.

فبينما تمكن الضحية عبد  الرزاق (16 سنة) من الالتحاق بأحد المراكز المهتمة بالطفولة بالعاصمة الرباط،  لمساعدته عن الاندماج والتداوي من الإدمان الذي كان يهدد حياته بالانتحار، فإن أخته  البكر سناء (17 سنة) ستحزم حقائبها من جديد وترحل إلى مدينة طنجة هربا من الواقع  المر الذي يذكرها بمأساتها بسيدي قاسم.

أما الطفلة نادية (12 سنة) فإنها  تتابع دراستها مع أخيها الأصغر زكريا (8 سنوات) ويعيشان مع أمهما في البيت الذي  اشتراه لهما أحد المحسنين غذاة تفجر قضيتهم. 

ورغم مضي عدة أشهر على خروج  الأطفال من الواقع المظلم الذي أرغمهم والدهم على العيش فيه، فإن نادية وزكريا  مازالا يتذكران تفاصيل مؤلمة مما كانا يتعرضان له من طرف أبيهما وصديقه  الحاج.

وما تزال نادية تتذكر أسامي الخمور التي كان الفقيه والحاج يرسلانها  لاقتنائه من عند "البجعة" (تاجر خمور مبحوث عنه)، كما لا يزال زكريا يتذكر تفاصيل  مؤلمة لم ينجح الزمن في محوها من ذاكرته.

أما الأم نجاة-ش (46 سنة) فإنها ما  تزال هي الآخرى منطوية على نفسها وتعيش ظروفا نفسية عصيبة إلى درجة أنها لا تقوى  على الكلام ولا تكاد تبرح بيتها قط إلا برفقة إحدى شقيقاتها.

وتلقت الأم  نجاة وأبناؤها وعائلتها منطوق الحكم بنوع من عدم الارتياح، حيث عبر مصدر منهم عن  ذلك بقوله إنهم كان يتوقعون حكما أقسى في حق المتهمين يوازي الآلام التي تسببا فيها  للضحايا.

لكن رشيد أيت بلعربي، محامي الضحايا، اعتبر أن الجانب الزجري وحده  لن يفيد الضحايا في شيء مهما بلغت قسوته. وأكد في المقابل على ضرورة الالتفات إلى  الجانبين النفسي والاجتماعي لما لهما من أهمية كبيرة في التقليل من الآثار السلبية  على مستقبل حياة هؤلاء الضحايا، ولم يفته أن يشير إلى "أن السياسة الجنائية بالمغرب  تكاد تكون منعدمة لأنها لا تراعي اندماج الضحايا في المجتمع وتجاوز العقبات"، وذلك  بالرغم من أن المغرب كان سباقا إلى المصادقة على اتفاقية حقوق الطفل سنة  1993.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

رسوب 35 طالبة ثانوي في مادة التعبير بالمدينة

حصلت 35 طالبة في الصف الثاني ثانوي علمي على تقدير «ضعيف» في مادة «التعبير»، وذلك  في مجمع مدارس اللحن للبنات التابع لقرية الصلصلة في محافظة خيبر (200 كيلو متر عن  المدينة المنورة)، وجاءت النتيجة عامة لجميع طالبات الصف بسبب عدم اختبارهن من قبل  معلمة المادة، واكتشفت الطالبات بعد تسلمهن نتائجهن للفصل الدراسي الأول، ليكتشفن  رسوبهن جميعا في مادة التعبير التي لم يختبرن فيها، ولم يرد موعدها في جدول  الاختبارات، وبعد اكتشاف الخطأ وعدت إدارة المدرسة باختبار الطالبات بعد عودة  الدراسة في الفصل الثاني لتدارك المشكلة التي أدت نتيجتها الخاطئة إلى انخفاض ملحوظ  في مجموع نسبة الدراسة لكل طالبة. 

من جهته، أوضح الدكتور يوسف الفقي مدير  إدارة التربية والتعليم للبنات في منطقة المدينة المنورة، أنه لم ترد إليه أي  معلومات عن القضية، مؤكدا أنه سيتم التحقق منها مطلع الأسبوع المقبل في بداية دراسة  الفصل الثاني.

 :bigsmile:  فشلتو العااالم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أرسلت رسالة نصية من هاتفها فأنقذوها من الغرق



ساهم الهاتف المحمول وخدمة الرسائل النصية القصيرة "أس.أم.أس" في انقاذ حياة امرأة  ألمانية كادت تتعرض للغرق.

وقالت مصادر الشرطة إن امرأة (30 عاما) سقطت في  نهر فولدا المتجمد وهي في طريق العودة لمنزلها بعد حضورها أحد الحفلات ليلة  أمس.

وأرسلت المرأة برسالة نصية قصيرة لصديقتها التي كانت تستضيف الحفل  والتي أبلغت الشرطة بدورها عن المأزق الذي تتعرض له صديقتها.

وواصل رجال  الشرطة اتصالهم بالمرأة عبر المحمول لمعرفة مكانها. وعندما وصلت سيارة الشرطة ورأت  المرأة ضوء المصباح الأزرق الذي يعلوها أرسلت لهم برسالة قصيرة وهي في حالة انهاك  شديدة قائلة لهم:"توقفوا هنا".

وفي اللحظة التي قرر فيها رجال الشرطة العودة  إلى سيارتهم بعد تحديد مكان المرأة من أجل احضار حبلا لسحبها، بدا الضعف الشديد على  المراة التي كادت تتعرض للغرق.

وقفز أحد رجال الشرطة في هذه اللحظة إلى  النهر المتجمد وأنقذ المرأة التي نقلت للمستشفى في حين أكمل رجل الشرطة دوامه بعد  حمام دافئ.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الإمارات لا تبحث العودة الى الوحدة النقدية الخليجية

قال سلطان ناصر السويدي محافظ مصرف الامارات المركزي يوم الاثنين ان الامارات لا  تبحث في الوقت الراهن ان كانت ستعاود الانضمام الى الاتحاد النقدي الخليجي  المزمع.
وكانت الامارات ثاني أكبر اقتصاد عربي انسحبت من المشروع في مايو أيار  2009 - أي بعد ثلاث سنوات من قيام سلطنة عمان بنفس الخطوة - وذلك اعتراضا على قرار  اختيار السعودية لاستضافة مقر البنك المركزي المشترك.

وتمضي في المشروع الان  السعودية والكويت وقطر والبحرين.

ووضعت الكويت الرئيس الحالي لمجلس التعاون  الخليجي المكون من ست دول عودة عمان والامارات الى المشروع على رأس أولوياتها خلال  فترة رئاستها للمجلس. وقالت عمان انها لا تعتزم العودة مجددا في أي وقت  مستقبلا.

وأبلغ محمد الجاسر محافظ مؤسسة النقد السعودي (البنك المركزي)  الصحفيين يوم الاحد أنه لم يفقد الامل بشأن عودة الامارات وعمان الى  المشروع.
وقال عبد الرحمن العطية الامين العام لمجلس التعاون الخليجي ان محافظي  البنوك المركزية للدول الاربع التي تمضي قدما في مشروع الوحدة نقدية سيناقشون  الجوانب القانونية والادارية من أجل تسريع جهود اقامة العملة الموحدة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 2 و44  دقيقه ظهرا ًً:

 درجة الحراره /28مئويه

 نسبة الرطوبه / 24 %

 سرعة الرياح / 3 كم / ساعه

 اتجاه الرياح / شماليه شرقيه
 الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## ابو طارق

*من فرنسا إلى القدس سيراً على الأقدام*

وصل إلى الأردن الفرنسي هنري ديكاكيري البالغ من العمر 22 عاماً وشقيقه البان (21 عاما)، قادمين من باريس سيرا على الأقدام، في طريقهما لمدينة القدس، حيث سيصلانها في عيد الفصح المجيد.
ونقلت الصحف الأردنية عن الشقيقين أنهما بدآ سيرهما منذ شهر أيلول الماضي، وواجها تحديات كثيرة، أولها معارضة الأهل لهما بقطع هذه المسافة والدخول في مناطق نزاعات متعددة في العالم، مشيرين إلى المسار الذي اتبعاه، حيث انطلقا من باريس عبر جبال الألب إلى إيطاليا، ومنها عبرا بالقارب إلى اليونان، ثم وصلا تركيا، حيث زارا بعض المدن التي عاش فيها القديس بولس، فإلى سوريا والأردن في طريقهما إلى القدس لزيارة الأماكن المقدسة، والصلاة في هذه المنطقة التى منها انتشرت الديانات السماوية.
ومن المفروض ان يصل الأخوان إلى القدس مع أول أيام شهر نيسان 2010 وسيمكثان في المدينة المقدسة 3 أشهر، يتطوعان خلالها للعمل في أحد المراكز التي تعنى بالأطفال الأيتام.

----------


## ابو طارق

*"دايلي ميل": الإنسان يصاب بـ 6284 مرضا شائعا في حياته*

أظهرت دراسة علمية حديثة أن الإنسان يتعرض سنويا لـ 80 مرضا شائعا من بينها الزكام وألم الظهر، إضافة لتشنجات المعدة. ونقلت صحيفة "دايلي ميل" البريطانية عن الدراسة قولها إن الإنسان يستخدم مهدئات ومسكنات للألم خلال 21 يوما في السنة، أي نحو 1649 مرة خلال حياته وذلك فيما إذا قدر عمره بـ 78.5 سنة.
وشملت الدراسة 300 امرأة ورجل فوجدت أن أكثر الأمراض شيوعا التشنج المعوي إذ يصاب به الإنسان 19 مرة سنويا أي ما يعادل 1492 مرة في حياته، بينما يتعرض الإنسان 16 مرة لأوجاع الرأس أي 1256 في حياته، ويعاني 14 مرة سنويا من أوجاع الظهر أي 1099 خلال حياته. 
ولفتت الدراسة إلى أن التشنجات العضلية تصيب الإنسان 707 مرات خلال حياته أي 9 مرات سنويا مضيفة أن التواء الكاحل والمعصم إضافة إلى تشنجات الرقبة ونزف الأنف من أكثر الأمراض شيوعا لدى الإنسان.

----------


## ابو طارق

*دراسة: المشي لأقل من ميلين 3 مرات في الأسبوع تخفف من آلام المفاصل*

أوضحت دراسة حديثة أجريت في جامعة "كوينزلاند" في استراليا ان "المشي لاقل من ميلين ثلاث مرات في الاسبوع الى جانب تناول مادة "غلوكوزامين سفلت"، يمكنها ان تخفف من الام التهاب المفاصل".
ووجدت الدراسة أن "الاشخاص الذي شملتهم الدراسة احسوا بتحسن خلال اسابيع وان معدل الامهم انخفض الى النصف بعد مرور ستة شهور من ممارستهم لرياضة المشي".
وأشارت الدكتورة كريستيان هيستش ان "نتائج هذه الدراسة تقدم دلائل اولية بان مرضى التهاب المفاصل قد يستفيدون من المشي لمدة ثلاثة الاف خطوة في اليوم، بالاضافة الى تناول مادة غلوكوزامين سلفات، (مأخوذ من المحار) وقد تم ربطه مسبقا بخفض نسبة الالم لدى المرضى الذين يعانون من التهاب المفاصل.
ونقلت صحيفة "الديلي تيلغراف" البريطانية عن العلماء قولهم ان "دراستهم تعتبر محدودة حيث انها شملت 36 شخص فقط مطالبين بالقيام بدراسات اخرى لتعزيز نتائج هذه الدراسة".

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسلام عليكم|~
أخبآرك شمعة اليوم تضحّك ..!
ولآ عآد الحمآر 
والا في طيبة الا أكلها ضرب ..:p
و
  في مصر .. أم تلقي بطفلتها الرضيعه وكلب ينقذها من الحريق
سبحآن الله ..!


أبو طآرق .~
  القطيف .. 10 أيام ولاتزال جثته مجهولة 
يالله ..!
أثر فيني هالخبر 
إن شاء الله يشوفوه اهله 
مشكورين وعطآكم الله العافية

----------


## ابو طارق

*التوابل تحمي من سرطان الثدي*

أظهرت دراسة علمية حديثة أجراها فريق من مركز "ميتشغان للسرطان"، أن التوابل تساعد على إيقاف نمو الخلايا الجذعية التي تزيد في نسبة حدوث سرطان الثدي. وذلك عندما تمت إضافة مادة البيبرين الموجودة في الفلفل الأسود والكركم، المركب الأساسي في بودرة الكاري، إلى خلايا سرطان الثدي في المختبر، وتبين أن المشاركة بين هاتين المادتين تقلل من عدد الخلايا الجذعية دون أن تؤثر سلبا في خلايا الثدي الطبيعية.
واكتشف فريق البحث أن البيبرين يقوي من فاعلية تأثير الكركم، وهما تعدان من المواد البوليفينولية التي تتميز بخواصها المضادة للالتهاب الواقية من الأمراض وباستخدامهما معا منعت المادتان الخلايا الجذعية المولدة للسرطان من إعادة تكاثر وإنتاج خلايا سرطانية جديدة وهو تطور يعرف بالتجدد الذاتي، وبالمقابل لم يكن هناك أي تأثير لهاتين المادتين في عملية تطور الخلايا الطبيعية.

----------


## ابو طارق

*عروسان يقضيان خنقا في اثناء استحمامهما*

قضى عروسان مصريان في شهر العسل خنقا بالغاز في أثناء استحمامهما.
وكانت رائحة غاز انبعثت من شقة العروسين في منطقة الوراق فاشتمها الجيران وأبلغوا الشرطة المصرية في الجيزة، فسارعوا الى المكان وقاموا بكسر باب الشقة، حيث عثروا على جثتي الزوجين داخل الحمام، وتبين أنهما أمنية.م والبالغة من العمر 20 عاما، ومحمود.أ البالغ من العمر 24 عاما.
تم إخطار النيابة المصرية بالحادث فصرحت بدفن الجثتين وتولت التحقيق.

----------


## ابو طارق

*تعويض مواطنة 40 ألف ريال عن نسيان مقص في بطنها 40 شهرا*

غرّمت الهيئة الصحية الشرعية، مستشفى خصوصيا في جدة 70 ألف ريال؛ لتسببه في نسيان مقص جراحي داخل بطن امرأة سعودية لثلاث سنوات وأربعة أشهر، عقب خضوعها لعملية شفط دهون وشد بطن، وأقرت اللجنة بتعويض المريضة مبلغ 40 ألف ريال وتحويل باقي المبلغ إلى صندوق الدولة، ورفضت مطالب المريضة بتعويضها بـ100 مليون ريال.
كما رفضت الهيئة إدانة الطبيب المعالج والممرضين المشاركين في العملية (وجميعهم من الجنسية المصرية) من دون أن تبدي الأسباب، فيما اعترض أحد أعضاء الهيئة الصحية على تبرئة الطبيب ومعاونيه، ووقع على القرار الصادر وكتب بخط يده أنه يرى معاقبة الطبيب ومعاونيه الذين شاركوا في إجراء العملية.
وكانت اللجنة استدعت الطبيب والممرضين الذين أنكروا جميعا نسيان المقص في بطن المرأة، وحملوا المشكلة للمستشفى الآخر الذي أجرى العملية التعديلية، إلا أن اللجنة المشكلة من قبل وزير الصحة آنذاك، كشفت أن الرقم التسلسلي للمقص الجراحي والشركة المصنعة هي الشركة ذاتها والأرقام المتسلسلة في المستشفى، الذي أجريت فيه العملية الأولى.
وأشارت الهيئة في قرارها، إلى أنها "اعتمدت على قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 191 في تحديد النسبة المئوية للعجز، الذي اعتبر أن فقد جزء من الأمعاء يعادل ما بين 10ــ 80 في المائة، ومن هنا أقرت حجم الغرامة.
وكانت المرأة السعودية (ص. ز) أجرت عملية شفط الدهون وشد البطن في مستشفى خاص (وسط جدة) عام 2005، وبعد نحو شهرين اضطرت لإجراء عملية تعديلية للعملية الأولى في مستشفى آخر، وعقبها بدأت تعاني من نوبات صرع متكررة واضطر زوجها لزيارة مستشفيات عدة من دون جدوى، ليتحول إلى الرقية الشرعية حيث عرض زوجته على ثلاثة رقاه وادعى أحدهم أنها تعاني من المس الشيطاني.
وبعد مرور ثلاث سنوات فقدت الوعي، وتم نقلها على عجل إلى مستشفى الملك فهد العسكري في جدة، ليكتشف الفريق المعالج من خلال التحاليل والأشعة المقطعية وجود مقص جراحي مستقر في الأمعاء الغليظة، خضعت إثره لعملية استئصال المقص وجزء من الأمعاء، وما زالت تعاني من آثار العملية حتى اليوم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طاارق ..





> *من فرنسا إلى القدس سيراً على الأقدام*



مادري ليش حسيت بنقاء اعماقهم





> *"دايلي ميل": الإنسان يصاب بـ 6284 مرضا شائعا في حياته*



 :weird:  يااسااتر ياارب 

هالاجانب عليهم دراسات عجيبه غريبه وهالدراسه لوحده تجيب المرض  :weird: 





> *دراسة: المشي لأقل من ميلين 3 مرات في الأسبوع تخفف من آلام المفاصل*



المشي فوائده مو بس عالجسم حتى للروح مفعوله عجيييب
عن نفسي اعتبر المشي أفضل رياضه <<  :sick: وانتي من اللي طلب رايك 




> *التوابل تحمي من سرطان الثدي*



اووف  أثاري لهنود طايحين فيها  :toung:  لدرجة حتى بعض حلوياتهم تلاقي التوابل عنصر اساسي فيها





> *عروسان يقضيان خنقا في اثناء استحمامهما*



 :huh:  عورني قلبي عليهم .. الله يرحمهم





> *تعويض مواطنة 40 ألف ريال عن نسيان مقص في بطنها 40 شهرا*



3 سنوات وزياده مع معاناة والتعويض 40 ألف لا وزياده على كذا عدم معاقبة الطبيب مع طاقمه  :huh: 

والله هالحكايه لوفي بلد اجنبي كان دفعوهم دم قلبهم هذا غير معاقبته .


يسلموو باباتي عالاخبار المتنوعه 

ويعطيك العافيه عالجهود الطيبه

لاعدمنا فيض عطائك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ريحااانوو ..

عليكم السلام الرحمه

ههههه عاد تصدقي كنت اظن معارضة عيد الحب بس عندنا في السعوديه

اتضح انو بالاردن الامر فااق عندنا في الاعترا والرفض 

هذول لو تجتمع فيهم الهيئه كان سوو لهم تماثيل من زود الاعجاب والفرحه


يسلموو حبيبتي عالتواصل

لاعدمنا هالطله ياارب

مووفقه دووم

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

الأخبار متنوعة ماشاء الله وإلي يعيش
يشوف العجب ,,
كل الشكر لكم شمووعة وعم أبو طارق على هذا الجهد
المبذول عساكم على القوة وموفقين بإذن الله ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم..
اخبار اليوم معظمها مؤلم ...
حرام الرجل المتوفي معقووله اهله ماسألوا عنه لحد الان ..!؟ غريب عشرة ايام والجثه كذا
واكرام الميت دفنه ...
والمرأة اللي يعوضوها بفلووس وسكتي ومااحد يتحاكم من الاطبااء .،، مقص عاد لو صار لها شيء !! بنعيش ونشوف العجاايب

ابوطارق .. شمعة تحترق
الله يعطيكم الف عااافيه ع الاخباار
وموفقين اعزائي لكل خير
دمتما بوود

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نسيم ..

هلا والله

الشكر لحضورك حبيبتي

افتقدنا طلتك عسانا ماننحرم منها

مووفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذااوي ..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد




> حرام الرجل المتوفي معقووله اهله ماسألوا عنه لحد الان ..!؟ غريب عشرة ايام والجثه كذا
> واكرام الميت دفنه ...



واني بعد استغربت هالشي ..

بعدين قلت ممكن يكون أجنبي رجعت وفكرت انو حتى ل اجنبي مؤكد جهة العمل اللي هو ينتمي لها رح تفتقده وتبلغ عن غيابه

السالفه بالفعل غريبه .

تسلمي حبيبتي عالتواصل ويعافيك ياارب

يوفقك لكل خير

----------


## ليلاس

* تسلمي شمعة ع الإخبار ..*

*أبو طارق .. الله يعطيك العافية ع المجهود ..*

*دمتما بخير ..*

----------

